# best iPad mini browser ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think safari is less than optimal. Tab browsing just ain't as good as others.


Chrome isn't bad, but I think I am going to let the WW use that one, and I want one I can use without closing all her stuff.

Dolphin looks interesting

Opera mini bites the big one (or maybe that is, it bites the MINI one)

Mercury I think I like

Fox Browser used some search engine called DuckDuckGo ????

any suggestions for FREE iPad Mini browsers? Fast. Tab browsing. Uses google to search (or at least gives options) and I do like the search engine integtrated in the main address bar - like chrome.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not much help here. I have been happy enough with Safari. I have tried a few others as well, but chrome and safari are all that are left on my device.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm warming up to Dolphin and Mercury (free version). 

And Mercury has a setting to block ads :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think safari will be the fastest due to how it is allowed to run code vs other browsers.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bill, try Skyfire.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Bill, try Skyfire.


I will, thanks - but according to the description, it sounds smarter than I am. Not that that is too difficult, but I have enough of a challenge arguing with Siri.


----------



## TomDrat (Jan 26, 2013)

I use Dolphin, I prefer using the built in gestures.


----------

